# Wolf Design Viceroy 2.7 single watch winder



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

The only purpose for this is to give my watch a wind before I put it on the next day, none of my watches will be left on the winder. I just want to stay away from manual winding of the watch. Does anyone have experience with this brand of winder?









Wolf Designs 4561-02 Module 2.7 Single Watch Winder with Cover and Storage

The Wolf Designs Module 2.7 Single Watch Winder with Cover and Storage should accompany the collection of any self-proclaimed watch connoisseur. It boasts a back lit LCD display screen that powers on when the control knobs or chrome plate are touched. It rotates incrementally from 300 to 1,200 turns per day and displays a countdown reminder on the screen. This winder has been designed to accommodate larger watches, which will lock into the winder drum for a secure fit. It has the ability to turn clockwise, counter-clockwise or bi-directionally and can be powered via D-cell batteries or a 33-volt adaptor. This model comes with storage for up to three additional watches.

Wolf Designs 4561-02 Module 2.7 Single Watch Winder with Cover and Storage Best Price Today:
Back lit LCD display screen powers on when control knobs or chrome plate is touched Will stay illuminated for 10 seconds
Rotation options- incrementally from 300-1200 turns per day The LCD screen provides a countdown of remaining rotations in daily cycle
Watch cuff has been designed to accommodate larger, heavier watches and will "lock" into the winder drum for a secure fit
Turns clockwise, counter-clockwise or bi-directional with the option to run the unit on 33V Adaptor (included) or D-Cell batteries
Storage for up to three additional watches


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I have two of these and they are excellent winders, highly programmable, extremely quiet, and an excellent value. It's the only winder I would trust my high-end watches on.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I keep hearing that watch winders don't wind watches which sounds a bit like an oxymoron. How can it not wind the watch but wearing the watch does?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I keep hearing that watch winders don't wind watches which sounds a bit like an oxymoron. How can it not wind the watch but wearing the watch does?


A winder is designed to maintain the current power reserve in a watch. Put another way, if the winder winds a watch from zero power reserve to full power reserve in a day, then upon hitting the full power reserve, it would be overwinding the watch from that point onwards. So, a properly adjusted winder should top up the power reserve by the same amount that the watch would wind down by in the same time period.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

The Wolf 2.7 is an excellent winder. I have a two watch version and its dead quiet and works great. I've had mine running for about 3 months now on D-cell batteries while I've had some renovations made to the room where I normally keep it and I like the flexibility of being able to locate it anywhere in my home without any loss of functionality.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I've been collecting watches for years but I've never owned a winder. So what you are telling me is if I put a dead watch on the winder it won't build up the reserve if I put it to the maximum rotations per day, is that correct?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

falcon4311 said:


> I've been collecting watches for years but I've never owned a winder. So what you are telling me is if I put a dead watch on the winder it won't build up the reserve if I put it to the maximum rotations per day, is that correct?


It will certainly build up the power reserve from zero if you max out the rotations per day setting, but it's not good for your watch to be left in the winder at that setting, as it will be continually winding the watch even when the power reserve is full.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess what I would be doing is putting my next days watch on the winder when I get home and put it on in the morning. That shouldn't cause any issues especially given the clutch system used to prevent over winding.


----------



## CSC (Jan 12, 2012)

These winders are of fantastic quality. The only criticism I have is that the cuff which the watch sits on is very large for the average size watch.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

That's what I've heard.


----------



## djarchow (Jun 15, 2012)

For anyone looking for a Wolf winder. Jomahsop has the Burlwood 2.7 triple winder on closeout for $349. A great deal.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

You won't believe this but I won a brand new Wolf Design 2.7 on Ebay for $175.00 shipped from a Canadian seller.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

djarchow said:


> For anyone looking for a Wolf winder. Jomahsop has the Burlwood 2.7 triple winder on closeout for $349. A great deal.


That is indeed an excellent deal.


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

mleok said:


> That is indeed an excellent deal.


What about my deal???


----------

